# Trying to Design......



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys i am trying to find some way to make an Ulrika Magdova model for my vampire army! Problem is i have no idea where to start.......Any suggestions would be awesome! I am thinking of going on the Look she has on the cover of Bloodforged. (Minus the mask)


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Reaper minis have some great vampire models. Do a search for "Female Vampire"

Here is a link to their site: Reaper Miniatures

Here is a good mini: Duelist


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ya i have seen reapers but nothing thats really close to her since she doesn't use armor.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The model above is wearing a corset and hooker boots, I wouldn't call that armor.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Me neither... I seriously think Az is smoking something. That model right there seems to be very close to the cover art aside from the short hair and the mask. You can take a mask from the Masque's model and put it into her hand if you want.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

arumichic said:


> Me neither... I seriously think Az is smoking something. That model right there seems to be very close to the cover art aside from the short hair and the mask. You can take a mask from the Masque's model and put it into her hand if you want.


Uh he had diffrent pictures before.

Also ya thats pretty damn close....Im going to look into that model have some rep.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

haha thanks, yeah the picture he is refering to was what I originally posted, then realized it was a 54mm mini! I didn't think anyone saw the post and quickly edited to a different mini that I personally painted for someone. The duelist above is a great mini and I believe it would make an excellent base for what you are trying to accomplish. 

Best of luck!
-Gir


----------

